# Linux Kubuntu sur MacBook Pro 5,1



## Franky Boy (20 Novembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde de Macg,
J'ai essayé d'installer Kubuntu sur mon macbook pro 5,1, mais lorsque je tombe en mode live cd, tout les caractères sont immenses. Du coup, il est impossible d'y voir quoi que ce soit, et je n'ai pas envie de lancer l'installeur!
Merci,
franky boy


----------



## claud (23 Novembre 2009)

Recommence en choisisant 9.04 (j'imagine que tu as pris 9.10) , en vérifiant bien le md5 après le téléchargement , en vérifiant bien la gravure ?


----------



## Silice (7 Janvier 2010)

Coucou 

Démarre le live CD en mode graphique sans échec (dans le menu du live-cd)

++
Silice


----------

